# كايرو تريد جروب الوكيل الحصري لشركة سيام ووتر فلام للوحات التحكم في معدات المزارع



## كايرو تريد (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*??????? ??? ???????*









?????? ??????? ?? ??? ???????? ?????? ??????
???? ?????? ?????? ?? ???????
???? ???? ????
???? ???? ???? ???? ??????????? ?????? ??????
?????? ?????? ?? ???? ????? ????? ?????? ??????????? ??? ????? ??????
?????? ?? ?????? ????????? ???? ??????? ?????? ????????
????? ?? ????????? ?? ?????? ???? ??????
www.Cairotrade.com
?? ??????? ??? ?????? ??????????
[email protected]
?? ??? ??????
01007774414 - 002​


----------

